# Wyler Incaflex



## Militarywatchdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about Wyler Incaflex watches? I have two of them. One is larger than the other. I can post pictures tomorrow if necessary. Any info is appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

Usually on the small size by today's standards

The SS steel ones are nice


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

bjohnson said:


> Usually on the small size by today's standards
> 
> The SS steel ones are nice


Pocket watches are on the small size by today's fashion... hummmm.... what goes around, comes around ;-)
 
(Personally I think pie pan watches were designed with us geezers with presbyopia in mind :-d)


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

wyler used AS or ETA movements. they developed a balance wheel with flexible arms to absorb shocks- the incaflex. they had good cases and are a solid medium quality brand.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

This thread has a little information:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=224832&highlight=wyler


----------



## Militarywatchdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Marrick said:


> This thread has a little information:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=224832&highlight=wyler


Thanks. I think mine are older than this one. They are also antimagnetic and waterproof (and SS). The larger one has a beautiful pie-pan dial.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Wyler became known as the inventor of the INCAFLEX - an inhouse balance wheel with flexible arms.
Here´s a Wyler out of the good old times with Incaflex I am happy to own:










Mine is fitted with an ETA 1220.

Wyler never left the stage, for a long time it was Wyler-Vetta and since this year it was re-launched as "Wyler Geneve". And Wyler dates back to 1896. Wyler of our days belongs to the italian Binda Group. They exhibited at Baselworld but I haven´t had enough time to visit their booth.
CEO Marc Bernhardt worked for Bertolucci and was Executive Sales Director of IWC.

Wyler Geneve: http://www.wylergeneva.com/


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there,

there are some Wylers in my watch archive with pics and informations about the Incaflex (sorry sold, no longer available):
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2usau&1161788413
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2usau&1199894429
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2usau&1211986845

And the movement archive gives some informations about Wyler:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Wyler_000

Even relatively new movements were equippd with the Incaflex:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Wyler_ETA_2789

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

wyler-vetta came into being because wyler wanted to do business in italy. under italian law at the time, a foriegn company had to be partnered with a domestic company in order to do business there. i'm not sure at what point vetta acquired wyler or whether they actually did. perhaps the name name could exist in italy even after wyler went out of business? 

wyler was one the first watches i collected extensively. most in my collection were of a one-piece case design.


----------



## Militarywatchdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Both of mine are "waterproof" and feature one piece cases. The caseback appear to be welded on or something of that nature!

The larger one is a mens watch and I think the smaller one (an exact copy of the larger one but smaller) is a ladies watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Militarywatchdude said:


> Does anybody know anything about Wyler Incaflex watches? I have two of them. One is larger than the other. I can post pictures tomorrow if necessary. Any info is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Incaflex is a very effective shockproofing system. My watchmaker has seen many Wylers in his very long career (another of his regulars collects and trades Wylers), and has never seen a broken balance staff on an Incaflex-equipped watch. He reckons nothing does the job better.

In more general terms, Wyler watches are a bit better than similar watches from the 1950s and 60s.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

Militarywatchdude said:


> Both of mine are "waterproof" and feature one piece cases. The caseback appear to be welded on or something of that nature!
> 
> The larger one is a mens watch and I think the smaller one (an exact copy of the larger one but smaller) is a ladies watch.


welded or formed. i'm not sure of the exact process. they will have a split stem and water resistant crown. it's a pretty effective way of keeping gunk out of the movement. other companies had similar systems, but i can't think of one that used it one piece cases as much as wyler.

hamilton had their CLD series that functioned the same way. i don't know if other manufacturers had special names for this style.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

sherwoodschwartz said:


> other companies had similar systems, but i can't think of one that used it one piece cases as much as wyler.


Roamer did a lot of one piece cases.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Incaflex is a very effective shockproofing system. My watchmaker has seen many Wylers in his very long career (another of his regulars collects and trades Wylers), and has never seen a broken balance staff on an Incaflex-equipped watch. He reckons nothing does the job better.
> 
> In more general terms, Wyler watches are a bit better than similar watches from the 1950s and 60s.


i gave a friend at work a wyler. he wore it for about year until his 4 year old got a hold of it. he told me that he wasn't sure what she did, but it it wasn't working anymore. i took it apart and the balance was broken. he said that he might have heard the thunk of it hitting the wall. incaflex is good for up and down shocks, but i don't think anything can help a side to side jar like that. it's still sitting in my desk here. an ETA 2375. good looking movement. you can do a lot worse than wyler, but as i tend to collect only manufacturers, i lost interest in the brand.


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

Benrus used a similar case design in the 40s and 50s

Also, from what I've read, Benrus was a large volume producer during that period

Coincidentally, like Wyler, Benrus also mainly used relabeled ETA movements (although Wyler did more adaptations on the ebauches)

I think I also have a Buren and Imperial that have a similar design.

You should be able to see that there is a piece of the bezel missing under the stem location when the crown is in the time setting position.

I usually put them face up on a hard flat surface and push down on the edges of the crystal with my thumbs. The crystal and case back push out the back of the bezel.

Then a knife will separate the crystal from the case back.

Here is a photo of a Benrus:









and the dial and movement in the case back with the crystal removed











sherwoodschwartz said:


> welded or formed. i'm not sure of the exact process. they will have a split stem and water resistant crown. it's a pretty effective way of keeping gunk out of the movement. other companies had similar systems, but i can't think of one that used it one piece cases as much as wyler.
> 
> hamilton had their CLD series that functioned the same way. i don't know if other manufacturers had special names for this style.


----------



## fonsecat (Mar 20, 2010)

I am glad that there is not much interest in collecting vintage Wyler Incaflex watches - that just means that I can still find them for a reasonable price EBay. Currently I have four of them, the most I have paid for one is $50 - for an Incaflex Dynawind with the original Wyler Band and day date display. Super deal IMO.


----------



## drdeebs (Apr 13, 2011)

He Bud, I have recently purchased a Wyler Incaflex SS1610-1023H (stainless steel) that I am loving. I Having a little trouble finding a jeweler who can the adjust the original elastic band. I have since changed it to a leather strap, but of course I will have the original band sized to my wrist. Is there anyone out their that can tell me a more about this particular beauty Wyler. I was told when I purchased it, that it was a favorite of WWII pilots because it's small 3/4 size fit easily under their flight suits. Any info and I would be glad to help you on guitars, amplifiers and a whole lot of electronics. Thanks drdeebs


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The elastic metal strap is not original. But they became common. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bigedsurf (Sep 3, 2010)

i picked this wyler up in an antique shop for $18 bucks.........runs like a top but needs a new crystal


----------



## drdeebs (Apr 13, 2011)

Anybody know if rumors are true that WWII fliers used Wyler Incaflex 3/4 watches because of the shock resistance and that they were waterproof? Thanks dr


----------



## hott71 (May 22, 2011)

Hi all,
need some expert advice here. I'm about to buy a wyler incaflex soon. Problem is, i've seen so many incaflex designs that i don't know whether the one i'm gonna buy is an authentic piece. Any advice please. The seller claims its an old stock 'never been used'. I've seen the pictures and it looks new.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

No one can give you any advice without pictures. Post some.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

i've never seen anyone attempt to fake a wyler. although i like the brand, the resale isn't so high that faking one would be lucrative. that said, it doesn't mean some dink wouldn't try it. as was said above, pics please.


----------



## hott71 (May 22, 2011)

sherwoodschwartz said:


> i've never seen anyone attempt to fake a wyler. although i like the brand, the resale isn't so high that faking one would be lucrative. that said, it doesn't mean some dink wouldn't try it. as was said above, pics please.


thanks.... posting pics right now.
The seller claims as below:
"Genuine vintage WYLER Incaflex men's wrist watch, new old stock, never been worn, all original parts, in perfect condition, with date display at 3, very nice & beautiful grey color dial, one-piece case at size 32mm without counting crown."



















Thanks again. hope to hear from all of you soon.


----------



## fonsecat (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't been on the forum lately - sorry for the late post. That is an orginal Wyler - if this person is selling for a reasonable price I would snag it. Very nice and durable Swiss vintage watch.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

drdeebs said:


> Anybody know if rumors are true that WWII fliers used Wyler Incaflex 3/4 watches because of the shock resistance and that they were waterproof? Thanks dr


I think that it is a "legend", since the Incaflex has been patented in 1949. ;-)










This Wyler has been manufactured in the second half of the '30s and it is without Incaflex.



















Two more Wyler from my colletion


----------



## nebrit (Nov 9, 2012)

The Wyler Incaflex was presented to society in 1937 as an upgrade for military watches monobloc and waterproof box. Indeed not a legend were used during the Second World War aviators not only but also by other troops from both land and sea, because its pressed glass gave high resistance even dives. In 1949 he patented the civil, hence the test at the Eiffel Tower and the famous dive capacity of 1960 to 1000 meters.

Greetings.



bubba48 said:


> I think that it is a "legend", since the Incaflex has been patented in 1949. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

nebrit said:


> The Wyler Incaflex was presented to society in 1937 as an upgrade for military watches monobloc and waterproof box. Indeed not a legend were used during the Second World War aviators not only but also by other troops from both land and sea, because its pressed glass gave high resistance even dives. In 1949 he patented the civil, hence the test at the Eiffel Tower and the famous dive capacity of 1960 to 1000 meters.
> 
> Greetings.


Thanks for the informations.
Could you post some example of military issued watches with the Incaflex inside?


----------



## nebrit (Nov 9, 2012)

Two examples of air force

Example 1: 1941 ETA 1080 Incaflex









Example 2: AS 984 1939 Incaflex










bubba48 said:


> Thanks for the informations.
> Could you post some example of military issued watches with the Incaflex inside?


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

nebrit said:


> Two examples of air force
> 
> Example 1: 1941 ETA 1080 Incaflex
> 
> ...


Nice watches, thanks a lot.
Just for my archive, could you post the pics of movements and of the engraved case backs?


----------



## nebrit (Nov 9, 2012)

OK

Example 1:










Example 2:


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you, but why do you say that they have been issued to Air Force? What country?


----------



## mitchel (Apr 27, 2013)

Edited by moderator: Please post your message in English - this is an English speaking forum and you will get very few replies if you post in some other language.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Militarywatchdude said:


> Does anybody know anything about Wyler Incaflex watches? I have two of them. One is larger than the other. I can post pictures tomorrow if necessary. Any info is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What you want to know exactly? If not already answered, let me know
They patented it in 1927 its a horizontal shock protection (Incabloc patented 1933 is vertical shock protection)
Incaflex - patented by Wyler in 1927 looks like this (on balance wheel)


----------



## xbarx1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just found this Wyler Incaflex Dynawind online and bought it. Looks just like a couple Nivada Gretchen Aquamatic and Antarctic models I have, but the lugs are different. I will have to wait until it arrives to identify the movement. There's a signed crown with a "W" and a signed crystal. Not many pics, not even the case back, but it mentioned its a mono bloc waterproof case, nickel-free, and Swiss made. The price was to good to not take a chance.


----------



## momosalah (Mar 9, 2018)

Can anyone verify the authenticity of this watch? Much appreciated


----------

